# What TV channel will the Giro d'Italia be on this year?



## RSV_Ecosse (25 Jan 2009)

Anyone know?.

Eurosport maybe?.


----------



## roadiewill (25 Jan 2009)

Yeah eurosport probs


----------



## mondobongo (25 Jan 2009)

Will be Eurosport just been on their site trying to find their schedule for cycling coverage for the year to no avail. I know someone posted it here last year.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (25 Jan 2009)

Excellent, cheers guys.

Will need to get onto my station rep and get our Sky package upgraded so we can get Eurosport this year. I'm guessing that "Le Tour" will also be on there this year?.

Really looking forward to the Giro this year, probably because of the obvious.....


----------



## roadiewill (25 Jan 2009)

Yeah the tours always on their, Im hoping this year without shaun kelly - please God please....

if not theres always highlights on ITV and BBC


----------



## mondobongo (25 Jan 2009)

Have got used to Sean now tactically he is fantastic its just that drawl. Graeme Jones did some commentating last year and was really really good tactically aware but a much more listenable voice, would like to see/hear him more involved this season.


----------



## Skip Madness (26 Jan 2009)

RSV_Ecosse said:


> Will need to get onto my station rep and get our Sky package upgraded so we can get Eurosport this year. I'm guessing that "Le Tour" will also be on there this year?


In a usual year, Eurosport broadcast live coverage of most of the following races in the season:

Paris-Nice

Tirreno-Adriatico

Spring classics (Milano-Sanremo, Tour of Flanders, Gent-Wevelgem, Paris-Roubaix and Liège-Bastogne-Liège are almost always live, Amstel Gold and Flèche Wallonne are usually live but have been evening highlights on occasion)

Giro d'Italia

For the past three or so years the Dauphiné Libéré

Tour de France

Clásica de San Sebastián

Tour of Benelux

Tour of Poland

Vuelta a España

World Championships

Paris-Tours

Giro di Lombardia (sometimes only highlights)


----------



## david k (14 May 2011)

any idea about this years? what channel is it on?


----------



## raindog (14 May 2011)

Eurosport. You can always find a computer feed here.
http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/


----------



## RoyPSB (15 May 2011)

Been watching the highlights shown each day. You pickup some useful information from the commentary but in my opinion, the show is very poorly edited in comparison to ITV4's coverage of the TDF.


----------



## Will1985 (15 May 2011)

I believe that broadcast rights are established through until 2013, so we won't see any changes until then.

I wonder if Sky will outbid Eurosport for the next lot?!? Fortunately there are separate contracts for free-to-air and satellite, so we shouldn't need to worry about the terrestrial feed being lost.


----------



## theloafer (15 May 2011)

live here in italian ...who cares.. http://videochat.gazzetta.it/index_giro.shtml


----------



## raindog (15 May 2011)

I'm on that one too. 
Last climb of Etna is 6% average, can't see that being enough to get the big guns firing.


----------



## Oldlegs (16 May 2011)

Eurosport coverage for the rest of the season:

07/05-29/05:Giro d'Italia, LIVE
05/06-12/06: Dauphine Libere, LIVE
11/06-19/06: Tour of Switzerland, LIVE TBC
02/07-24/07: Tour de France, LIVE
20/08-11/09: Vuelta a Espana, LIVE
21 Aug: Cyclassic Hamburg, LIVE
10 Sep: Paris-Brussels, LIVE
21/09-25/09: Road World Championships, Copenhagen,LIVE
9 Oct: Paris-Tours, LIVE
15 Oct: Tour of Lombardy, LIVE 


This is from their press release way back and there may be more. Live coverage of the Tour of California this week




.


I just clocked the date on the thread



!


----------



## oldroadman (17 May 2011)

Giro live alternates between Eurosport 1 and 2, so check the on screen programme guide, although it does seem to be on their HD channel every day.


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2011)

*Here's* a good link to when live cycling is shown on TV


----------

